# Latest keeper for my siamese line



## Doric1 (Mar 31, 2013)

Out of my black eyed cream girl and my siamese boy, I really like this girls colour. She's not a siamese, she has black eyes, ears and tail are cream and only point colouring is on her nose. My siamese were getting too dark so I have added cream to lighten the ticking in the next generation.

Currently 6 weeks old


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

She is gorgeous. Good luck with your siamease line.


----------



## Alexis (Jun 4, 2014)

What a pretty girl!!!


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

DELIGHTFUL.☆☆☆


----------



## Doric1 (Mar 31, 2013)

Thank you, she is going to go with a nice typey seal point boy as that's what I am aiming for


----------

